# Windows Store App download limit



## zaqm (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

can you tell me how to remove the download limit of Windows store apps on Windows 10 mobile? I`ve tried to change it with Interop tools 1.9 in AppDownloadLimit registry key but the value changed to Integrer and reverted back to 100.

Thanks for your help, zaqm


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 24, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you tell me how to remove the download limit of Windows store apps on Windows 10 mobile? I`ve tried to change it with Interop tools 1.9 in AppDownloadLimit registry key but the value changed to Integrer and reverted back to 100.
> 
> Thanks for your help, zaqm

Click to collapse



Try with custom pdf it will work


----------



## zaqm (Apr 24, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Try with custom pdf it will work

Click to collapse



Hi and thanks for your answer. But what values should I set in AppDownloadLimit key and should it be set as Long (Q_WORD)?
Thanks, zaqm


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 24, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Hi and thanks for your answer. But what values should I set in AppDownloadLimit key and should it be set as Long (Q_WORD)?
> Thanks, zaqm

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter
Every number you want 
Look like 6000


----------



## zaqm (Apr 24, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Try with custom pdf it will work

Click to collapse





Ferrybigger said:


> It doesn't matter
> Every number you want
> Look like 6000

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks . I`ll post the results later.


----------



## djtonka (Apr 24, 2017)

download limit of what?


----------



## zaqm (Apr 24, 2017)

djtonka said:


> download limit of what?

Click to collapse



Hi,
there is a download limit of 100mb when downloading apps from Windows store. Apps larger than this size can be downloaded only on Wi-fi and I want to be able do download with my cellular connection


----------



## zaqm (Apr 24, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Ok, thanks . I`ll post the results later.

Click to collapse



No dice, even with Custom pfd the value reverts to 100 after restart.


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 24, 2017)

It makes several updates that the values ​​are reverted to the default every time the store opens, can not be changed.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 24, 2017)

Bad post.


----------



## dchf (May 9, 2017)

In what location I will try


----------



## zaqm (May 9, 2017)

dchf said:


> In what location I will try

Click to collapse



The location is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Store/Configuration/AppDownloadLimit - it is set to 100. I`ve tried to set it to higher value but after restarting the device the value reverts back to 100.


----------



## dchf (May 14, 2017)

It works, set app download limit to 1000 and update download limit to 2000.And restart it works on Lumia 430


----------



## Nightsteed (May 14, 2017)

zaqm said:


> The location is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Store/Configuration/AppDownloadLimit - it is set to 100. I`ve tried to set it to higher value but after restarting the device the value reverts back to 100.

Click to collapse



Maybe you haven't restored the NDTK service?


----------



## dchf (May 17, 2017)

Try it to a higher value for app download limit but update download limit has to be set to higher value than app download limit


----------



## zaqm (May 17, 2017)

Just no dice. After setting it to a higher value the running Store the value returns to 100. It is probably related to the cellular connection itself. I have read that the phone updates a particular file to keep that value - something like that.


----------



## Mr. Frisky (Dec 5, 2017)

I can't find the appdownloadlimit in side the configuration. Plz help...


----------



## Riyad_ (Dec 10, 2017)

seems like "AppDownloadLimit" has been removed by MSFT in build 10.0.15254.12..


----------

